
Norway announces total ban on fur farming - wowsig
https://www.livekindly.co/norway-announces-total-ban-on-fur-farming/
======
stmfreak
Fools placing animals rights over human property rights will be coming after
meat next.

~~~
jkmcf
You mean the property rights humans appropriated from the natives, be they
native humans or animals? Might makes right and all that BS?

I respect animals since they are generally honest about their intentions.
Humans not so much.

------
saiya-jin
Can't reach the page ('core files updade'?), so commenting just on title:

Not that I don't approve general approach and direction, but what about other
animals being 'farmed' for fur/leather and other 'components', ie cows? Yes,
we use much more of dead animal compared to just fur, but that seems just
semantics and has nothing to do with minimizing suffering or any other moral
aspect I can think of.

If I got it all wrong please correct me, couldn't access the cached version
due to proxy restrictions at work.

~~~
wowsig
From the article since you were unable to access.

The ban, they say, will be finalized in 2025, when all farms in the country
will be shut down. It’s unclear, at the moment, how this will affect the sale
of fur (whether Norway intends simply to stop producing it).

Norway is a large fur producer with over 300 fur farms, with farms breeding
and killing over 700,000 minks and 110,000 foxes every year — simply for their
fur. They’re far from the largest manufacturer (that’d be China) but they
aren’t the smallest either.

